# Un PC per poter giocare



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2013)

Consigli su un PC per poter giocare seriamente senza alcun problema di grafica o cose simili?


----------



## vota DC (7 Dicembre 2013)

Con il portatile vecchio di qualche anno mi vanno fluidi quasi tutti i giochi. Qualunque PC fisso nuovo che prendi dovrebbe andarti tutto senza problemi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Prendi un PC con processore Intel i7-3970X. Processore veloce e che fa consumare poca energia.


----------



## BB7 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Se riesci ad assemblarne uno risparmi molto, altrimenti con 600 euro se ti prendi un pc fisso qualsiasi non hai problemi con nessun gioco a risoluzione media - alta


----------



## beleno (7 Dicembre 2013)

molti titoli oggi sono porting da console, spesso fatti in modo approssimativo. comunque, per rispondere alla tua domanda, amd fx8350, radeon r9 290 liscia, motherboard e alimentatori adeguati, se ti avanzano soldi un ssd samsung 840 evo. con un pc simile non hai problrmi con nessun titolo nemmeno a risoluzioni superiori ad hd e con anti alias attivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Meglio se inserisci il tuo budget.
Il monitor lo hai già?


----------



## baresi90 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Mamma mia quante cavolate avete scritto..
1 _ Assolutamente non prendere un portatile per il gaming
2_ ASSOLUTAMENTE NON PRENDERE UN PRE-ASSEMBLATO , FANNO PENA
3 _ ASSOLUTAMENTE NON PRENDERE LA R9 290 in quanto fin quando non usciranno le versioni custom sono dei forni , in quanto il dissipatore stock che hanno attualmente porta la 290 a crashare nei game. 
4_ Il processore i7-3970X è ottimo ma non server per il gaming quindi sono soldi in piu' spesi male, buttati su di un i5 e andrai alla grande


----------



## baresi90 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Metti il tuo budget e che tipologia di gioco vorrai fare , se mi dici BF4 per esempio è un gioco che spinge molto sulla vga , io avevo una 570gtx e devo giocare a medio ( infatti ho ordinato una 780 gtx overkloccata di fabbrica però costa 450 euro ) .
Se devi giocare a stronzatelle alla dota2 , LOL etc allora ti basta una vga da 100 euro


----------



## beleno (8 Dicembre 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> 3 _ ASSOLUTAMENTE NON PRENDERE LA R9 290 in quanto fin quando non usciranno le versioni custom sono dei forni , in quanto il dissipatore stock che hanno attualmente porta la 290 a crashare nei game.



e...? a parte che io ho la 290 e non ho avuto mai problemi, in ogni caso il dissipatore stock si può cambiare. per liscia intendevo non la 290x. 

comunque mettetevela via, se giocate su pc dovrete armarvi di pazienza e smanettare non c'è nulla da da fare


----------



## baresi90 (8 Dicembre 2013)

La 290 dà problemi , informati prima di scrivere , hai preso una scheda video che è un forno e che PERDE IL 30 % DELLE PRESTAZIONI DURANTE IL GAMING ( questo è un dato di fatto ) se poi a te piace avere un prodotto difettato è un fatto tuo ma non puoi consigliarlo ad altri . SE CAMBI IL DISSIPATORE PERDI LA GARANZIA.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

tutto dipende dal budget (che non è specificato)
se sei sotto i 600 andrei con un fx8350 o comunque un processore di famiglia amd che ti permette di risparmiare, di non perdere in prestazioni e di poter mettere più soldi sulla vga tipo una r9 270x.
se vai oltre i 600
puoi pensare di andare su intel ma non oltre l'5 altrimenti sarebbero soldi buttati.
se vuoi fare oc ti serve una scheda madre appropriata tipo una z77 o z87.
se ti serve sistema operativo aggiungi 100 euro perchè è più o meno quello il costo di windows.
devi guardare la risoluzione massima del tuo monitor perchè sarebbe inutile prendere una scheda video che ti permette di giocare tutto al massimo in full hd quando ti basta qualcosa che costa 100/130 euro.
ti servono anche periferiche come tastiera, mouse e monitor.

e ripeto, senza il budget massimo non si può fare nulla, tutto dipende da quello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

Budget 700-800 euro


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

CPU AMD FX-8320 8-Core Vishera 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ 16MB 125W Boxed 125€
MB Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P Socket AM3+ AMD 970 DDR3 USB3 SATA3 69€
RAM DDR3 G.Skill Ares F3-2133C9D-8GAB 2133MHz 8GB (2x4GB) 9-11-10 2N Low Profile 81€
CASE Midi Corsair Carbide Series 300R Compact PC Gaming ATX Nero 67€
PSU XFX ProSeries 550W Core Edition 50€
HSF Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Socket Intel 775/1156/1155/1366/2011 AMD AM2/AM3/FM1 28€
HDD Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB 3.5" 7200rpm 64MB SATA3 48€
ODD LiteOn IHAS124 24x DVD/CD SATA Nero bulk 13€
VGA Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 290 Core 947MHz Memory GDDR5 5000MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP 320€

per i pezzi guarda su trovaprezzi.it
per la scheda video aspetta le versioni custom che avranno un raffreddamento migliore e magari anche una velocità più elevata.
se no si potrebbe abbassare un po la vga e mettere un ssd (anche se in game non migliora moltissimo, solo i caricamenti).


----------



## baresi90 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Il pc è scandaloso ^^
8 core per il gaming sono assolutamente inutili , senza contare che amd è molto peggio degli intel.
l'r9 290 ora come ora è da lasciare sugli scaffali .


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

se vai a guardare bf4 è partener di amd e funziona molto meglio con processori a più core.
le console sono a 8 core, quinidi lo sviluppo di videogiochi propendererà verso quella strada molto probabilmente.
e poi se preferisci avere 4 core che vanno al 90% invece di 8 core che vanno al 60% sono problemi tuoi.
un 8320 è quasi a livello di un i5.
se leggi ho scritto che per ora la r9 290 non è da acquistare ma bisogna aspettare le versioni custom.
e ho scritto anche che se vuole si può sostituire e mettere anche un ssd, ad esempio può mettere una 770 che si trova sui 250 euro e mettere un samsung evo da 128gb che si trova intorno agli 80.


----------



## baresi90 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Inutili 8 core


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

perchè non ti fai un giro in forum in cui fanno configurazioni dalla mattina alla sera, noterai che il 90% quelle per game hanno amd a 8 core a meno che i budget permettano di inserire un i5

Configurazioni complete PC desktop - Hardware Upgrade Forum


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Budget 700-800 euro



Con o senza monitor (a 1080p,ovviamente)?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con o senza monitor (a 1080p,ovviamente)?



Il monitor già lo possiedo.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

puoi aspettare le versioni custom della r9 290 oppure ti serve subito?
se ti serve subito vado a modificare la conf sopra in modo che domani potresti ordinarlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il monitor già lo possiedo.



Overclock del processore? Perché se non vuoi farlo cambia molto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Overclock del processore? Perché se non vuoi farlo cambia molto.



Nah niente overlock.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nah niente overlock.



Ah ecco,gli altri ti hanno segnalato processori e dissipatori ottimizzati per overclockare 
Comunque ormai ci sono guide su guide per overclockare in sicurezza,ma se proprio non ti fidi meglio evitare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah ecco,gli altri ti hanno segnalato processori e dissipatori ottimizzati per overclockare
> Comunque ormai ci sono guide su guide per overclockare in sicurezza,*ma se proprio non ti fidi meglio evitare*.



Non vorrei spendere 6-700 euro per poi incasinare tutto


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

il dissipatore che ti ho messo io non è da vero e proprio oc, è perhè quelli che si vendono con il processore sono più rumorosi e raffreddano meno di quelli aftermarket, quello che ti ho messo io sarà silenzioso e manterrà la cpu ad una temperatura molto inferiore a qeulla a cui l'avrebbe tenuta il dissipatore compreso nella scatola.
ti rifaccio la domanda, vuoi aspettare le versioni custom della r9 290?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> il dissipatore che ti ho messo io non è da vero e proprio oc, è perhè quelli che si vendono con il processore sono più rumorosi e raffreddano meno di quelli aftermarket, quello che ti ho messo io sarà silenzioso e manterrà la cpu ad una temperatura molto inferiore a qeulla a cui l'avrebbe tenuta il dissipatore compreso nella scatola.
> *ti rifaccio la domanda, vuoi aspettare le versioni custom della r9 290?*



Cosa cambia? (Scusa non sono molto esperto in materia )


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2013)

che quella che c'è adesso non è assolutamente da comprare, se vai a guardare ha una sola ventola e quindi scalderà veramente tanto, e per questo anche le prestazioni calano, tra poco dovrebbero uscire le versioni custom, cioè delle altre ditte di componenti la riprendono, cambiano il tipo di raffreddamento e forse la potenziano leggermente.
però se vuoi ordinare "domani" il pc posso cambiarti scheda video così che non ci siano problemi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosa cambia? (Scusa non sono molto esperto in materia )



In pratica AMD,per la sua nuova linea di schede grafiche,ha cercato di battere Nvidia fornendo grandi prestazioni a prezzi contenuti.Il problema è che queste schede grafiche raggiungono temperature altissime (quasi 100 gradi per le top di gamma),consumando anche molto.Per questo ti stanno consigliando di aspettare le versioni di tali schede personalizzate da altri costruttori (Asus,Gigabyte,EVGA...) che sicuramente cercheranno di mettere una pezza a tali problemi.


----------

